# Renting RV - Boston



## 97704 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi folks - just to update on my previous post to the forum under the topic heading MV - Please read RV!!

looking to rent in the fall and am seeking feedback on recommended rental dealerships!

Thanks.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: One thread would be enough. But what the heck?

Here you go:-

>> Cruise America <<

>> RV Rentals of America <<

>> RV America <<

Just to name a few? :lol:


----------

